# Apartment Hunting in Florence



## ElRey2020 (Oct 31, 2019)

We plan to move to Florence in late summer 2020. We would like to find an apartment in the Coverciano or Varlungo neighborhoods. We have 1000-14000 USD per month for an apartment. If anyone has been apartment hunting recently can we find something in those neighborhoods at that price? Any suggestions for house/apartment hunting?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Your best bet is to go to the various real estate portals and search. €1000 a month is usually a fairly nice apartment in most of Italy. Your problem might be length of contract. How long are you coming for?

https://www.immobiliare.it/

https://www.casa.it/

https://www.soloaffitti.it/

If by late summer you mean August you should consider flying over May or so and doing all the hunting you can first. August and to a lesser extent July will be problematic with people going away.


----------



## ElRey2020 (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks, this is helpful. July-August is the expected arrival time so it is good to know that we should start in May. I had found casa.it and appreciate the additional sites. We plan to stay for 3 years and then make a decision about additional years.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Just read the contract requests. Some will want a four year contract.


----------

